# Diamond Greensprings Vacation Resort Pool



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2008)

Greensprings indoor pool has been repaired/fixed and is operational.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 22, 2008)

That's a good news.  How about the hot tub and the outdoor pool.  In the summer, both were freezing cold.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is warm water in the hot tub, but the jets are not working.   This should be fix in two weeks.

On the outdoor pool I believe are the cracks have been repaired, however you can contact Jennifer Bererich, Acting Resort Manager for the final answer.

Jennifer.Berberich@diamondresorts.com
757-253-1177 ext 23735
757-564-9019 direct fax number


----------

